
Facing Immigration Crackdown, Silicon Valley Rethinks Its Dreams - JSeymourATL
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-11-17/facing-immigration-crackdown-silicon-valley-rethinks-its-dreams
======
douche
Cry me a river. If I were one of the huge, mediocre bodyshop consulting firms
that have abused the H1B system so badly, I might be quaking in my booties a
bit, because now I'd have to reduce my profits a tiny bit and pay real market
wages and provide decent working conditions.

A smart immigration policy would take in as many of the cream of the crop in
the world as you could convince to get within your borders. Those are exactly
the people that you want immigrating. Or, you know, let top international
students stay and work here and pay taxes, rather than giving them the boot
back home as soon as they take off their cap and gown.

